# Pregnant Yellow Lab



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I'm really new to this hobby, but it seems like one of my yellow labs is pregnant. I have a 10g holding tank, but I'm not sure if it's wise to put her in there. I'm not sure if there was any cross breeding, so I'm just... not sure. Like I said, I'm really new to this.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

We call it 'holding' when they are going to have babies. Does the jaw area look enlarged? Does she eat? Spit out food?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To determine whether it is likely she cross-bred with another species, post information on the dimensions of your tank and what her tank mates were.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

2x matriaclima estherae (red zebra)
1x Melanschromis lepidiadaptes
1x pseudotropheus "Acei"
1x pseudotropheus "makola"

And the yellow lab. 
They came with the tank, so I'm not 100% sure if any of them are completely purebred.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Labs and Red Zebra are notorious for cross breeding, it's likely that they're hybrids.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Blah, well that doesn't sound good! What do you think I should do?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Let nature take it's course. If you want to take some stress off of her, you could learn to "strip" the fry and treat the other fish, but she'll have fry again.

Synodontis catfish are good for hunting unwanted fry, and they're good looking, interesting fish in their own right.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I put her in my 10 gallon for the time being because she was getting picked on and seemed stressed. I just don't know what to do with the fry or even if they'd be healthy because I'm not sure of the genetic background. Thanks for all your help, you guys! At least I know who she bred with. =)


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Let nature take it's course. If you want to take some stress off of her, you could learn to "strip" the fry and treat the other fish, but she'll have fry again.
> 
> Synodontis catfish are good for hunting unwanted fry, and they're good looking, interesting fish in their own right.


+1


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are likely to be healthy and you are likely to get 20 of them or more. Unless you have tank space to keep them for the next 8 years (their life span) you may want to let nature take it's course.


----------



## Flip Flop (Mar 24, 2013)

My electric yellow lab is holding (second time! ). Her mouth is really bulging with eggs. Some eggs are round and are oval-ish. I can't tell if they are fertilized. how can you tell?


----------



## Flip Flop (Mar 24, 2013)

I really need some help.


----------



## Flip Flop (Mar 24, 2013)

Is anyone there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would want to wait at least 24 hours before bumping a post. :thumb:

There is no need to determine if they are fertilized. Wait 7 days and if she is still holding, they are fertilized.

If she is still in the tank with the estherae, you probably want her to spit the babies in the tank anyway.


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Theres only 1 yellow lab in the tank and you dont know if there is cross breeding? lol

On a sidenote, I had a holding Demasoni, and over a few days, she "seemed" to have lost her eggs. Im pretty sure I saw her eat afterwards. A few weeks later, I found ONE baby fry Demasoni swimming around the tank. I tried to save it, and I made the mistake of putting it with other fry. Guess I have a bunch of racist Yellow Lab and Socolofi fry


----------

